# InkSoft Offers Braintree As A Payment Processor



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft has announced the availability of Braintree as a payment processing option for its users. Braintree, a PayPal company, offers simple payment processing with no minimums or monthly fees, no transaction fees on the first $50,000 in gross transaction volume, and a fee of 2.9 percent plus 30 cents per transaction after that amount is exceeded. 

To find out more and review the Braintree setup guide, go to https://www.inksoft.com/braintree-payment-processor-integration/.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

